
Hackers in Orange County - napoleonarwhale
Is there a hacker community in Orange County? Particularly around the Tustin area would be nice :)
======
swuecho
if you know perl, [http://oc.pm.org/](http://oc.pm.org/)

There were a lot of Meetup,although not as much as Bay Area.

I used to be there, and now in Bay Area, really miss OC.

